# merc sea pro top end rpms prop selection



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess this would have been more appropriate under the prop shop section.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I'm running a 15p on my 25 with an extended and increased cup down the blades. I dont know what pitch that makes it after I had it cupped, though.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If you are running at least 5K you will be fine, any lower than that and you need to correct it as soon as you can because yes it can cause a strain on the engine. 

Adding cup to the trailing edge increases pitch, adding cup to the aft will increase rake. 

Since you dropped 3" you probably will be fine in the RPM range.


----------

